# My 4 monthy old American Bulldog



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

This is my 4 month Old American Bulldog - Magik


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

hes nice, my friend breeds them, lovely dogs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeh friend of mine breeds them too... lovely dogs and eager to please.


----------



## Stacey86 (Nov 1, 2007)

So adorable Im loving the studded harness!

Stacey


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

nice looking dog, you should put its picture as your avatar, anythings better than the one you got,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Magik said:


> This is my 4 month Old American Bulldog - Magik


Looks like he's going to be a grand dog



Stacey86 said:


> Im loving the studded harness!
> Stacey


 yep it's nice "bling bling"



colliemerles said:


> nice looking dog, you should put its picture as your avatar, anythings better than the one you got,


lmao too true


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

He is a handsome boy (the dog that is)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Red-River said:


> He is a handsome boy (the dog that is)


well you wouldnt be meaning the thing in the avatar would you,


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

That's a bit harsh....

I'm getting some right stick on here lately... Dont worry I can take it...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

if you can dish it out, then im glad you can take it,


----------



## jennifer (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhh bless


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

He is lovely, are you going to show him?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

aww bless, lovely looking boy, loves his droopy chops


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

No cant show him as he's not papered!!! Just going to lock him in a room with no windows and feed him red meat instead!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

loe said:


> *prays that comment is sarcasm*


of course....


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

This is Litma


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

He's a retard!
hahah


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

who's a retard?

How old is Litma?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

the dog is lol
we love him really (in his special way )

he's four i think


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> the dog is lol
> we love him really (in his special way )
> 
> he's four i think


cant remember how old they are 
we were up all night watching them being born [nit]


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

loe said:


> ur fast magik lol, i wrote my "prays ur being sarcy" and then decided to remove it coz it was obvious u was being sarcy, next thing u know you've quoted it lmao.
> 
> i best think abit more be4 i write ya know .


haha.. If you haven't seen some of my other posts I could understand anyone being a little concerned.

Alot of idiots think my dog is a pitbull. One guy came up to me in the park last week and said "Is that a pit" to which I replied "No it's an american bulldog" to which he said "are you fighting it"... PR*CK!!! These are just the kind of idiots who should come under the Dangerous Owners Act!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> haha.. If you haven't seen some of my other posts I could understand anyone being a little concerned.
> 
> Alot of idiots think my dog is a pitbull. One guy came up to me in the park last week and said "Is that a pit" to which I replied "No it's an american bulldog" to which he said "are you fighting it"... PR*CK!!! These are just the kind of idiots who should come under the Dangerous Owners Act!


Unfortunately the world is full of people who do not know the difference between one breed and the next. people often seem to get rottie's and dobermans mixed up, sometimes they are the same colour !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

*BUMP* Back to the top for my sis!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> *BUMP* Back to the top for my sis!!!


Ohhh - how could've I missed him? What a trusting eyes! He's beautiful. VERY!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Elena said:


> Ohhh - how could've I missed him? What a trusting eyes! He's beautiful. VERY!


thanks elena.. I have a couple of kittens too but they live at my parents.. I'll post some pics of them soon!!



dh.dti said:


> The trouble is these muppets don't know the difference between breeds.
> I'm saddened to say this but from what i see around my own town, i can see the Am.Buldog going down the same road of the Pit Bull.


Yes.. I agree! Next on the ban list will be American Bulldogs...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dog magik


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> lovely dog magik


and he's called Magik!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> and he's called Magik!


well of course what else


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Stunning boy (the dog that is)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Ohhh - how could've I missed him? What a trusting eyes! He's beautiful. VERY!


WHO ???? magik or the dog,????


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

We should add Debbie to brother's list ......


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Elena said:


> We should add Debbie to brother's list ......


yes... think she fell for me during the Yorkshireterrier cross debate the other day!! ...


----------



## Mforiero (Dec 6, 2007)

very nice dogs!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Magik! Where is those promiced kittens pictures?!


----------

